#  Ernährung >   Wechsel zu Schlank im Schlaf ;-) >

## Waldfee64

Hallo Zusammen, seid gut einer Woche ernähre ich mich fasst ohne Kohlenhydrate. Auf der Seite schlankr wird das empfohlen. Dadurch habe ich auch schon über 2 kg abgenommen. Ich frage mich nur, ob das auf die Dauer nicht schädlich ist, Kohlenhydrate komplett wegzulassen. Daher habe ich mich informiert und festgestellt, das Schlank im Schlaf ähnlich funktioniert wie schlankr. Nur, dass man da morgens  Kohlenhydrate zu sich nehmen muss. Der Abstand von 5 Stunden, sowie Abends keine Kohlenhydrate ist gleich.
Was habt Ihr für Erfahrungen mit Schlank im Schlaf gemacht? Ein bisschen habe ich schon gestöbert und gelesen ;-) 
Viel möchte ich nicht abnehmen. Es sind nur 2-3 kg. Die Rolle ist vor allem am Bauch :-( 
Ich glaube, morgen gönne ich mir ein süßes Brötchen :-) Lg Waldfee

----------


## Waldfee64

Nach einem Kohlenhydratreichen Frühstück habe ich jetzt, gut 3,5 Stunden später leider schon mächtig Hunger ;-( Leider hat das Frühstück nicht so angehalten, wie gewünscht. Bis 12 Uhr muss ich mindestens noch durchhalten. Ging es Euch auch so ??

----------


## JoHanna22

Also ich mache es auch so, dass ich morgens auf jeden Fall Kohlenhydrate essen (meistens meinen geliebten Haferbrei  :Smiley:  mit ner Banane oder so). Das hält super bei mir her. Was hast du denn zum Frühstück gegessen?  
Zum Mittagessen gibts bei mir dann alles gemischt, mal Kohlenhydrate, mal nicht. Aber abends auf jeden Fall keine und auch nur sehr kleine Portionen. HIlft mir super beim Abnehmen. Sport nebenbei mach ich aber schon noch.

----------


## Sonnenkraft

Ich hab hier ne coole Seite gefunden, die sich ausschließlich auf Aloe Vera Produkte spezialisiert hat.
Über den Link hier bekommt man ein Aloe Vera Produkt auf seine Bestellung geschenkt. Blitzangebot - Abnehmen mit dem besten Getränk der Welt!

----------


## Nana23

Unabhängig davon, ob mit oder ohne Kohlehydrate, macht es Sinn abends nicht mehr so umfangreich zu essen, da der Körper nachts nicht so viel braucht. Ich mache damit gute Erfahrung: ein ausgewogenes Frühstück, mittags je nachdem und abends eben nur noch ne Kleinigkeit, da können auch Kohlehydrate drin sein. Aber ich weiß auch, wie schwierig das ist, wenn man arbeitet und diesen Plan einhalten will  :Sad:

----------

